# Day of snakeheads



## slim357 (Oct 1, 2008)

I went out a few mornings ago and was tearin up dink bass on a mini buzz bait. So today I was ready to try the min buzz bait again, on the first or second casts I noticed a large wake behind my bait. I was throwin them on UL, and after seeing an all to familiar looking wake, I switched to a baitcaster and started throwin a normal sized buzzbait, and it didnt take long to hook up. Every time I saw a wake behind the bait Id kill the retrieve, and I landed two of them like that. The third I never saw commin and he smashed it like a bass would. Only had one large mouth hit, he was a big fish too that tried to get my buzzbait as I was pulling it from the water to make another cast.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! You've really figured out where to find those critters haven't ya!? I've read they are an awesome fight....wouldn't mind catching one someday just to say I have. Way to go! :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 1, 2008)

can you eat them things? i wouldnt think they'd be too bad if all they ate was fish


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh man!! I feel for ya man, it looks like your bassin' spot is being over run


----------



## ben2go (Oct 1, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> can you eat them things? i wouldnt think they'd be too bad if all they ate was fish



they eat them in certain parts of Asia where the fish originally came from.


----------



## Zum (Oct 1, 2008)

Man,that spot is infested.
Looks like your putting a thumping on them though.
Nice catching.
Do you find your still catching as many other species(bass etc.) in that area?


----------



## shamoo (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are one nasty fish, they say they can live out of water for a long time, I hope you shanked um.


----------



## Leibs16 (Oct 1, 2008)

So they were a blast to catch and your going to kill them?? Sounds stupid. And yes I know you are supposed to, but if I had a spot where I could catch them on topwater baits then I would certainly not want to deplete that. Slim I'm not even sure if you did kill them Im just referencing want some others have said.


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 1, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> So they were a blast to catch and your going to kill them?? Sounds stupid.


You are supposed to kill them. Thats coming from the fish and game and you should report the kill. Those fish eat everything in sight, including bass. They are not good for the fishing "industry" so to say.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2008)

Have no fear about Leibs16 killing anything on a topwater - they would just steal his lures :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea the river is invested, killing 4 wont put a dent in the population. As far as the fishing goes, its been as good as it ever was, theres just so many fish, i dont think the snakeheads could damage the river, but that being said its only been like 7 years or so sense they were first noticed in the river. This is just one of those things were time will tell, that is unless i kill em off :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome job. You've figured those snakeheads out for sure. Keep it up


----------



## ben2go (Oct 2, 2008)

Info about snake heads and why they need to be killed on site.

https://www.csa.com/discoveryguides/snakehead/overview.php


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 2, 2008)

they look like what we call mud fish in fl people catch them and kill them all the time


----------



## Andy (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice job slim!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 2, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Leibs16 said:
> 
> 
> > So they were a blast to catch and your going to kill them?? Sounds stupid.
> ...




Snake Heads are a serious problem, being a fisherman, educate yourself on them(as well as other threats to fish) for survival they are impressive, but they are a danger to our waters


----------



## ShadowWalker (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe they are supposed to be decent eating. I thought I heard the taste like Northern. 

I believe your mudfish down in florida are what are called Bowfin other places.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is a chart showing the difference between Bowfins(also called mudfish) and Snakeheads...


----------



## Leibs16 (Oct 2, 2008)

:twisted:


----------



## Leibs16 (Oct 2, 2008)

FishingBuds
Snake Heads are a serious problem said:


> Fishingbuds,
> 
> As I said in my early post, I understand they are a threat and I understand you are supposed to kill them, I just don't think fishermen can control them so why not enjoy them. I really don't need to educate myself on them, thanks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2008)

Leibs16 - I am with you, you do not HAVE to kill any fish. Of course, we woudl have to catch those snakeheads 1st. you ever wanna get some I know a spot - it is that time of year where we can reach them before winter

I will be eating any I catch raw - that should kill me :shock:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 2, 2008)

that is what we have in fl is the bofin i have caught them over ten pounds and i have caught them that had bass in them .some people there eat them .i have always killed them they are useless and can ruin a good population of bass.they are more people that kills them than they are the ones who want to save them or eat them


----------

